# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Cyclone Box Firmware v01.66 Released

## mohamed73

Hi, this is server-side update only, upgrade your box using Box Maintenance. 
- MEP-31845-002 - added
- MEP-41261-001 - added
- MEP-42517-001 - added
- MEP-08589-001 - fixed NCK length
- Changed default SX4 Emulation Serial Number due to blacklist by Nokia  in latest PA_SD. Now SX4 serial is calculated using box unique OTP Area,  so quite randomfull and further blacklist not possible too.
- Minor Changes and bugfixes 
Best regards N Stay Tuned,
Cyclone Team

----------


## GSM-AYA

متابغة ممتازة..........................

----------


## narosse27

merci mon frere

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا اخى الغالى

----------

